# Formular erstellen (Bibliothek gesucht)



## Zonkomator (7. Nov 2013)

Hallo liebe Leute, ich hab ein Problem und zwar das ich nicht fündig werde. 

Ich bin auf der suche nach einer kostenlosen Bibliothek für die Erstellung von Formularen, es soll ausschließlich für akademische zwecke eingesetzt werden und muss folgende Punkte erfüllen. 

Ich muss damit aus meinem Java Programm heraus Textfelder befüllen können die je, nachdem wie viel Inhalt eingefügt wird dynamisch anwachsen und das Textfeld dementsprechend erweitern soll.

Ein weiterer Punkt ist das wenn das Textfeld gefüllt ist und andere weitere Inhalte hinzugefügt werden sollen, dann soll ein neues Textfeld erstellt werden das wieder rum auch dynamisch anwachsen soll.

Ich habe Bilder beigefügt um das ganze Bildlich darzustellen. 

(Bemerkung 1 = Originalvorlage, Bemerung1Anwachsend = dynamische erweiterung der Originalvorlage, Unbenannt1 = Originalvorlage, Unbenannt = Erweiterbare Originalvorlage von Unbekannt1)

Das Problem ist auch noch das, dass DinA4 Blatt nicht über sich hinauswachsen soll.

Liebe grüße Zonkomator.


----------



## parabool (7. Nov 2013)

kommt darauf an welches Format das Formular haben soll.

itext erzeugt PDF,
Birt und Jasperreports (beides Reporttools)  erzeugen html, excel oder PDF
und sind in Java einbindbar.


----------



## Zonkomator (7. Nov 2013)

Es sollte als PDF ausgegeben werden. Mit itext hab ich mich schon ein wenig beschäftigt, allerdings nur mit einer Vorlage des OpenOffice Writers, diese Vorlage kann aber nicht dynamisch erweitert werden, oder ich weiß einfach nur nicht wie es funktioniert.

Mir wurde schon von anderen der TFormer vorgeschlagen aber diese Software und die dazugehörige Library ist leider Kostenpflichtig und ziemlich teuer.

Gruß Zonkomator


----------



## parabool (7. Nov 2013)

In Jasperreports kannst du deine Anforderungen umsetzen.
Also in der Vorlage einen Bereich definieren min n Einträgen.


----------



## Zonkomator (7. Nov 2013)

Danke, das sieht auf den ersten Blick echt nach genau dem aus was ich brauche.

Gruß Zonkomator :toll:


----------

